# No PCI Express 2.0 x16 on ATI HD4890



## gdb (Nov 24, 2009)

I installed today GPU-Z 0.3.7 just to check my graphic card Sapphire HD 4890. I noticed that it shows my card supports PCI Express x16 v1.1, but i know my card actually supports v2.0. Same goes for my motherboard too, it has support for x16 v2.0 (FX48 in a Shuttle SX48P2 Deluxe). I tested with both 0.3.6 and 0.3.7 versions of the application and also 9.9, 9.10, 9.11 drivers of ATI (i use mostly 9.10 driver which is really good compared to 9.11). Is it any problem with GPU-Z or maybe it is a problem with my card? I'll atach a pic so you can see.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2009)

Try checking it with your video card under load. It is perhaps a power saving feature.


----------



## gdb (Nov 24, 2009)

I checked win7 power options and Link State Power Management is off. Also while having WoW and Mirror's Edge, both games loaded, it still shows that way.


----------



## IINexusII (Nov 24, 2009)

can we have some full specs please, psu and other things would make it easier to see whats going on


----------



## gdb (Nov 24, 2009)

this is the link to Shuttle official page about my barebone and motherboard
http://www.shuttle.eu/products/barebones/sx48p2-deluxe/

and this is Sapphire page about my card
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?psn=000101&pid=219


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you have another system to test the card in? Maby the motherboard only supports PCIe 1.1 but says it supports 2.0/.


----------



## gdb (Nov 24, 2009)

sorry, no. this is the only recent computer i have. the old one has only pci express v1.0
let's say you are right nick89, but gpu-z should show at least that the graphic card is pcie 2.0, or am i wrong?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2009)

I have found the same thing w/ 4890's....same thing on over 8 cards now, 5 different pcb designs, INtel and AMD motherboards, new and old.

Current version of gpu-z will say 2.0...but it's like when it actually polls the card, it switches to 1.0. I wonder if this isn't a mis-reading, or due to other devices on the pci-e subsystem...


----------



## IINexusII (Nov 24, 2009)

check some benchmarks with ones in review sites. if the fps is similar then its prob a misread


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2009)

One set of cards underperformed in my testing, but the others...did fine...partially...

My concern comes from running crossfire...I'm still dealing with addition of the second card lowering DISPLAYED framerates. FPS goes up, for sure, but it seems very similar to 3870x2 behavior, and the dreaded "microstutter".

Example #1: Dragon Age: Origins.

One card, 3.6ghz Phenom2 quad, max settings, 8xAA, V-sync enabled. Flawless.

Lower cpu soeed until it shows as a bottleneck, reached @ 3.3ghz.

Add in second card, no other way to describe the problem...things "stutter" as they move across the screen(NPC's, projectiles, etc).

Increase cpu speed to 3.6ghz, stutter is less, but still noticible.

Now, should adding a second card add up to a worse playing experience? Would adding 300mhz cpu not be enough additional cpu power to deal with the extra driver overhead? Why is more needed, to get THE EXACT SAME playing experience?

Is it because the 4890's are running @ pci-e 1.1, rather than 2.0?

Sheesh, my sig is from 2006...lol @ opteron and X1900 scores...dual 4980 barely twice that '06 score(214xx)? LOLZ.


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 24, 2009)

hmmm....mine is running 2.0 - 4890 in CF


----------



## IINexusII (Nov 24, 2009)

450w isnt enough power for crossfire, especially from a small shuttle psu. thats why your getting lower fps


----------



## AsRock (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine says 1.1 untill a game is running or even you open a browser or some thing it with change.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Mine says 1.1 untill a game is running or even you open a browser or some thing it with change.



Verified this here on my system.


So what you're saying is that it switches to PCI-E 1.1 when idle.

I'll hook up another monitor and verify that same happens during 3d, and that it STAYS 2.0...

Seems erocker had it right.


----------



## gdb (Nov 24, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> 450w isnt enough power for crossfire, especially from a small shuttle psu. thats why your getting lower fps



i was wondering if that could be, but sapphire says 500w psu ... i really doubt that 50w less can force the radeon use PCIe 1.1 ...

EDIT: mine stays 1.1 on both in any game or application or any movie


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine seems to be working fine.
AMD AM3 790FX Motherboard
Sapphire HD 4890 Toxic.
750W PSU
Vista x64

I'm using the latest Catalyst drivers and I am using the latest motherboard bios.

*Idle:*





*In game (Load):*


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine will bounce between the two while in fullscreen 3D. Maybe the source of my problems...


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 24, 2009)

gdb said:


> sorry, no. this is the only recent computer i have. the old one has only pci express v1.0
> let's say you are right nick89, but gpu-z should show at least that the graphic card is pcie 2.0, or am i wrong?



Get CPUz and see what it says about your motherboard.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2009)

motherboard drivers must not be installed.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> motherboard drivers must not be installed.



They are on mine, doesn't explain my problem. Most recent bios on motherboard, too.

Mind you, my situation is probably different...3x Dell P2310H, and a 3007WFP are all plugged into my cards. Slave card bounces in Dragon Age, both in other apps...seems like a driver issue, as you suggest, whether it's mobo or vga driver, I am more prone to blame the vga driver.


----------

